# Citalopram/Celexa



## 19397 (Nov 8, 2006)

I've had IBS for a number of years now. It has in all honesty destroyed my life to a point where I not longer expect to have one in any form (I'm 21 and have had it since 16). Its main trigger seems to be anxiety/depression both of which I've suffered from severely for far longer than IBS. Last year I was put on a mild antidepressant 'eleva' which helped my anxiety a little but not enough. Then this year I was placed on Citalopram (Celexa) by my new GP who said studies had shown it to help greatly. So I tried it and almost immediately started with side affects - very strong nausea and cramps, insomnia, zero energy (maybe from lack of sleep), and gas (burping) - as well as the normal AD symptom like headaches and dizziness. It seemed to have little affect on my IBS although since I'm not getting enough sleep it's not suprising. Since I work in a fast paced job and there is too much I need to do right now to take chances on new medication (using Imodium even though I'm building a tolerance) I've stopped using it. My question is - has anyone else tried this medication? Also are these side affects normal and how long does it take for them to stop? I was told it could take 6 weeks for it to have its full affect but if I'm going to be feeling like this for the entire 6 weeks, there's no way I can take it.


----------



## 22831 (Jan 1, 2007)

I've been taking Celexa for 11 months and have never had any negative side effects. Your supposed to only take a half pill for the first week, so if you started off taking a whole pill that could be a cause of the bad side effects. It did help my ibs greatly at first but recently it doesn't seem to be working like it once did. Also it took me around 4-5 weeks to start noticing the benefits of Celexa.


----------



## Jo.1981 (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm just starting my 7th week of taking Citalopram and I did get some interesting side effects at the start, headache, trouble sleeping, no appetite. I noticed them mainly in the first 2 week but they died off a little after that. To be honest I was so used to dealing with feeling #### with IBS and panic attacks it was just one more thing to deal with. I have noticed a difference in my mood and I actually managed to go to a concert on Saturday which would have been a big no no a few months ago. Please keep trying with the medication it just takes time to get into your body and start doing what it's supposed to do. Feel free to contact me again if you have any further questions I'm not an expert but from one anxiety/depression/IBS suffer to another.


----------



## trapped (Nov 1, 2007)

I have been taking Citalopram for about 2 weeks and I absolutely love it! I have tried many antidepressants over the years but none of them have helped with my anxiety. For the first time in about 5 years I don't feel anxious all the time. I think my IBS is slightly improved but I'm too much of a chicken to put it to the test and go to work without taking immodium. I'm hoping that eventually I will be able to do this.I started taking 5mg for the first week and then increased to 10mg. I experienced nausea and headaches at first and an afternoon of extreme agitation where I couldn't sit still and kept pacing up and down. The side effects have gradually worn off and now I seem fine so it is worth trying it for longer if you can.


----------



## snow80 (Nov 18, 2007)

Just a warning. I've been taking Cymbalta (albeit a different pill than you - but still an anti-depressant) for almost 2 years now. (Lexapro for two years prior to that). At first, I think the Antidepressants helped my IBS-D symptoms by decreasing my anxiety levels and relaxing me. Of course, I had a lot of unpleasant side effects like migraines, inability to concentrate, insomnia but it was worth it not to have to worry about the IBS. For the past year I have noticed that my IBS-D symptoms have come back 10 times worse than they ever have, even though I still take the Cymbalta. One of the possible side effects of Cymbalta (and many anti-d's) is listed as gastrointestinal upset. My opnion is that over time the pills have started to really irritate my digestive system (although at first I was fine). I'm going to try to get off the anti-d's for good in a few months because I cant take this anymore.


----------



## knitter (Oct 19, 2007)

I've been on Celexa for about 5-6 years now. I am really sensitive to side effects, but with this med, I never really had any bad experiences at all. I was afraid it would make me sleepy, but I think my depression/anxiety was wearing me out causing me to be drained - so the meds seemed to perk me up more. For the IBS-D, it seemed to help me out ALOT - then I actually weaned myself off of the meds thinking I didnt need it anymore - WRONG MOVE - ever since then, my IBS has been HORRIBLE! I've since got back on it, but its not the same - my IBS has been in an uproar ever since. So if you are on it - stay on it - make it through the first few weeks, it'll get better - & then be careful when you decide to come off of it - do it with a doctor's permission & follow their advice on it!Good luck!


----------



## kiss_me_deadly (Mar 5, 2009)

I've been put on 10mg Citalopram by my Doctor to try and help my depression and anxiety issues. My anxiety can lead to me getting really bad stomach pain and bouts of D. I've been on Citalopram for 9 days now and not noticed any significant changes but my doctor said it may take a while for it to kick in and start working. The only thing i've noticed is that I'm getting a lot more D at the moment which isn't really great if i'm wanting to go anywhere. I've just had my dose upped to 20mg and I was just wanting some reassurance that I'm doing the right thing and I should stick with it.


----------



## Ashers86 (Dec 31, 2007)

Saga - I just had to drop in and let you know you're not alone!I'm 22 with IBS and my main trigger is also anxiety. I'm going to be starting therapy soon to see if I can help my depression/anxiety.Anyways, I have been on Celexa. Honestly, it's worth sticking to. You'll have those symptoms for about a month-ish, but it's one of the only anti-depressants (that, for me anyways...) that I've taken that DOESN'T bound you up and cause the IBS to be worse. I have been on other meds since that have done that...Just try to stick with it for at least 2 months... If you're not already, take it with your breakfast - taking it with food may help the nausea, etc.If you ever have questions, you can PM me!


----------



## tummyA (Dec 11, 2008)

I take celexa and have not noticed any bad side effects at all. At first, I took Lexapro at night and it kept me awake. So i switched to the morning and had no problems sleeping. Maybe you should try taking it in the morning, if you are not already. Actually the only side effect I notice is that I have weird dreams.


----------



## atom09 (Jan 20, 2005)

i didnt like celexa and went to lexapro which is like celexas baby brother much better for me more diffucult to get a script for - celexa is the generic to lexapro the premium slighlty different with less side effects for me that is but any ad will have some cons they just have to weigh the pros and decide


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2009)

I REFUSE to take any anti-depressants ! Many years ago , (1983) I was having some issue's with being depressed because my sister fell over dead at work at her desk from a massive heart attack , so my damn doctor gave me an Rx. for 25 mg Amitriptline. (spelled it wrong).I took one at bedtime. Within 1 hour I had severe Vomiting , and then the explosine happened , I didn't know who I was (Forgot my name) , didn't know who my husband was , or my 11 month old son. My husband took me to the doctor and the idiot just said oh she will be just fine , she just had some kind of a reaction to it.For 1 Week , I did not know who I was , who my husband or son was , and I didn't know where I was at. I just sat on the couch and stared into the Abyss. Fianlly it must have weared off.I will never forget this horror I endured.Be real carefull if you are put on Anti Depressants. The side effects could be dangerous.My pain clinic doctor wanted me to take Cymbalta and Effexor ER because he said it would help with my spinal tumor pain , I told him NO way on earth would I ever take another anti-d.


----------



## D_E (Apr 9, 2009)

Ive been on Citalapram 20 mg for about 8 months now. I used to have really bad panic disorder and at one point daren't even take paracetamol in case I had a panic attack. my doctor was excellent and explained how Id feel for about a week. I didnt have much of an appetite and felt really speedy until I got used to it. I honestly feel 100% better that what I did and I dont think Ive had a panick attack since. Has it helped with the IBS though? Of course not, nothing seems to work for that.







Ill keep trying though (Im in a mood because I was supposed to be going swimming but Ive had a really bad attack today and now Im stuck at home feeling sorry for myself, and extremely uncomfortable)Rubbish







D


----------

